# What Does Advanced Marijuana Cultivation Mean To You ?



## billy4479 (Apr 4, 2013)

What Does Advanced Marijuana Cultivation Mean To You ? What are the core subjects/topics to you? What are advanced technics to you ? I just kinda want to get a over all view of what people are thinking ..


----------



## Faldikar (Apr 5, 2013)

The use of chemical and biological agents to manipulate the growth paturn of plant material, methods of training to maximize space and or yield, the propper uses of pgr (natural and man made), full climate controll, propper use of c02, fim/scrog/topping/grafting/air layering, fogging, etc...


----------



## dolamic (Apr 5, 2013)

Advanced means; ahead in development or progress, new and not yet generally accepted.

Advanced to me on this particular subject means moving past the ordinary, and doing more 
than seed, water, lights, bud, yay!

I.E. - cloning, breeding, seeding, grafting, ..... 

but everyone advances at their own level, so
it may be advanced to me; but not to you.


----------



## Faldikar (Apr 5, 2013)

Surprised this thread has not gotten more attention


----------



## dolamic (Apr 5, 2013)

Faldikar said:


> Surprised this thread has not gotten more attention


I guess it doesn't mean anything to the main-streamers....


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 6, 2013)

I think advanced mj cultivation pretty much covers all aspects: nutrition--lighting--mediums--c02/pure02--uva/uvc/uva/fullspectrum--growingmethods--tissuecloning--stealthcabs/sealedenviros--and the list goes on~

The funny thing is, whats considered advanced now, probably wont be in 3-4yrs.. I remember (TOPn/FIMn/UVB) was uber advanced when I first started growing, its just cool to see how much has happened in the MJ field, and looking forward to what the future has in store.. 

#cheers


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

Advanced to me means always questioning, always learning, always evaluating. The true "expert" is a perpetual student, eager, open and willing to learn more.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Advanced to me means always questioning, always learning, always evaluating. The true "expert" is a perpetual student, eager, open and willing to learn more.


"believe in he that is searching for the answers, dont believe in he who says he has found them"


----------



## dolamic (Apr 6, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I think advanced mj cultivation pretty much covers all aspects: nutrition--lighting--mediums--c02/pure02--uva/uvc/uva/fullspectrum--growingmethods--tissuecloning--stealthcabs/sealedenviros--and the list goes on~
> 
> The funny thing is, whats considered advanced now, probably wont be in 3-4yrs.. I remember (TOPn/FIMn/UVB) was uber advanced when I first started growing, its just cool to see how much has happened in the MJ field, and looking forward to what the future has in store..
> 
> #cheers


Soitenly!

As we become more advanced, we find the best ways in which to grow.
That gets passed down as hardcore truth; so everyone adapts to what has 
been proven to work well time and time again. The more we try, the more 
we find out about each plant. So many strains, but most react according 
to a few simple rules.


----------



## Alex281 (Apr 6, 2013)

dolamic said:


> Soitenly!
> 
> As we become more advanced, we find the best ways in which to grow.
> That gets passed down as hardcore truth; so everyone adapts to what has
> ...


mastering those few simple rules to a given strain to me is advanced cultivation. meaning control of just about everything. spectrum of lights co2 bla bla bla everyone listed already


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 6, 2013)

AMC: Successfully growing a Cannabis plant that exactly meets your medical needs; whilst knowing how to replicate and explain your processes. BAM.


----------



## BlackTuna (Apr 7, 2013)

Well said by all.

Advanced to me is to take in every aspect of the mission at hand. Growing killer Marijuana. Sativa's, Indica's and of course my favorites, the Hybrids.

Dialing in every aspect of the grow, from start to finish, The Room. The strains. The dedication to outdo every previous grow. Learning from the Plant
as it progresses and identifying problems ahead of time in order to nip it in the "bud" so to speak.

When I think of the beginning and look to my photo albums, I get a kick out of how "uneducated" I was. But I also see the progressive growth
and knowledge accumulated through years of curiosity, dedication and an open mind.

I love building new grow rooms. Fitting the vision into a workable, successful, productive operation whether it's the closet or garage or shed. 

I grow the way I do after years of trial and error. Because it works for me. Oh yeah, I've failed in the past by not paying attention to one element. Hopefully never again.

For example. 

Cloning. Gawd, I used to spend money on the Clone juice, rockwool, EZ Cloners, trays with domes. Never had the success ratio I was looking for, ie, a lot of dead clones. 30-60 percent mortality rate. 

Now? Shit, I cut em off put em in a foam disk and let sit in a homemade, Rubbermaid Tote with a diffuser that runs 1/2 hour on 1/2 hour off. Now it's a 1 to 2 percent mortality rate, if that.
Heck, some I even put into the 5" netpots and go straight to veg tub.

All in all, things are good now. And getting better by the day. 

I'm still DWC and Scrog for the long haul. Still throw a few girls out into the open air just for that earth tasting bud but the Hydro kicks it's arse in effects.


Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Trousers (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm using UVB lights, treating my seeds with a lazer and eagerly awaiting synthetic seeds. 

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 7, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I'm using UVB lights, treating my seeds with a lazer and eagerly awaiting synthetic seeds.
> 
> Fuck Yeah!


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 7, 2013)

Anything that is more involved than:



fill pot with dirt
plant seed
add water


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 8, 2013)

Advanced? It simply means your not a basic or a beginer anymore, or even an intermediate.

It's like being in advanced math in school, your doing trig while others are doing basic math.

Your further progressed in a subject or field, then most of those around you.

Of course just because your using advanced techniques, it doesn't mean you are doing a good job with it either. Just that your doing something different.

That's what it means to me.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 8, 2013)

i struggled with this definition because for me the more advanced i feel i become the less advanced my growing feels as i progressively drop all the bells and whistles from my grow and refine it back to what is needed and effective.

so i guess for me being an advanced grower is all about results. not techniques etc


----------



## Trousers (Apr 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I'm using UVB lights, treating my seeds with a lazer and eagerly awaiting synthetic seeds.
> 
> Fuck Yeah!




Not sarcastic, why would I be?

Use a lazer on your seeds and get better germination rates and better plants. 
Synthetic seeds are like clones in seed form. 
UVB lights make weed better. 

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Not sarcastic, why would I be?
> 
> Use a lazer on your seeds and get better germination rates and better plants.
> Synthetic seeds are like clones in seed form.
> ...


When I type "lazer" under google, all I get is:












And synthetic seeds look kinda creepy..


----------



## Trousers (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a treat your seeds with a lazer thread on this board that is a couple years old. 

Synthetic seeds look kinda creepy?
Who fucking cares?

They are the best thing to happen to cannabis cultivation since feminized seeds. Get on board or get out of the way. 

http://www.medicinalgenomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Synthetic-Seeds.pdf


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> There is a treat your seeds with a lazer thread on this board that is a couple years old.
> 
> Synthetic seeds look kinda creepy?
> Who fucking cares?
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/355889-laser-irradiation-seeds-improved-growth.html (Lazer thread)
..interesting~

Who cares if they look creepy? I do.. 

Just read the .pdf on synthetic seeds link you posted, cool horti tech. Saw the results/findings in the end with the graph.. 
I'll just "_get out of the way_" and just stick to the regular seeds for now. 
But I do see why your so excited over the (high THC yielding elite germplasm of C. sativa L.).. It has potential to be epic..


cheers


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

thankfully its still years away from the market. that would definitely put a damper on a lot of breeders.
it is interesting tho.


----------



## ROLLING12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Who wants to read this medium to long paragraph? Synthesized seeds? Laser radiation modifies the "dna"of a seed to enhance its life cycle? Is this what the message posted meant? Am I getting this right? All that jargon in that PDF file meant that eventually scientists are going (or are already able) to keep the characteristic of a strain they want to see on a plant's life cycle, such as keeping a "chromosome" that is specifically responsible for hyper-development of its flowers in terms of size, density, number of red hairs, etc, for example? Entirely new strains would exist based on that notion for acheiving the conception/modification of the "ideal" plant. I imagine a company that allows you to choose every traits that you are looking for in a plant... you buy your totally customizable plant based on your liking... is this right here? I could have a plant that produces not one main cola but ten right off the bat? I could choose the taste, the smell, its height, its colors, its resistance or acceptance to various environmental factors, its 'medicinal properties', etc? Personnally, I'd like to see the potential health risks both short and long term associated with such genetic modifications? Eventually, I'd jump into it if I could, not as a customer but as a developer... but by the time the previous question has been answered, the entry barriers would be high...lol huge market potential, could benefit lots of people in need of medicine from such a plant...


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 8, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> Who wants to read this medium to long paragraph? Synthesized seeds? Laser radiation modifies the "dna"of a seed to enhance its life cycle? Is this what the message posted meant? Am I getting this right? All that jargon in that PDF file meant that eventually scientists are going (or are already able) to keep the characteristic of a strain they want to see on a plant's life cycle, such as keeping a "chromosome" that is specifically responsible for hyper-development of its flowers in terms of size, density, number of red hairs, etc, for example? Entirely new strains would exist based on that notion for acheiving the conception/modification of the "ideal" plant. I imagine a company that allows you to choose every traits that you are looking for in a plant... you buy your totally customizable plant based on your liking... is this right here? I could have a plant that produces not one main cola but ten right off the bat? I could choose the taste, the smell, its height, its colors, its resistance or acceptance to various environmental factors, its 'medicinal properties', etc? Personnally, I'd like to see the potential health risks both short and long term associated with such genetic modifications? Eventually, I'd jump into it if I could, not as a customer but as a developer... but by the time the previous question has been answered, the entry barriers would be high...lol huge market potential, could benefit lots of people in need of medicine from such a plant...


When I was reading your paragraph, all I could think of was "build a bear" store.. Yea, I could imagine a future like that, where you could walk-in into a store.. And put together your very own "designer cannabis strain", with all the characteristics of an ideal superstrain and zero drawbacks.. I would give it 10--maybe 20 more years before this scenario is remotely possible..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 11, 2013)

Latest crop of noobs stripping a plant of it fan leaves hoping to increase production

Brawndo applications

Following a nute schedule chart

Recommending epsom salts when you don't have a clue so you look like you do have a clue


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha ALL the leaf stripping threads got closed UB!
Never will I EVER removed a fan leaf becuase it's a "light blocker".
I've learned to increase my lighting footprint if need be.

And thx for the early topping method, which is advanced marijuana cultivation in itself..
About to harvest here a in couple weeks with a pair of beautifully topped lasses!

*But Advanced marijuana cultivation to me is simply doing what you can to maximize the plants production!*
Topping, F.I.M cut, LST, super cropping, building and growing in a super soil....Those sorta things!

I think after the 2nd grow, if you're not an advanced marijuana cultivator you should give up haha!
First grow should be full of experiments mistakes and learning. Second grow should be improving on the things you learned and experimenting a little more! Third grow should be dialed in with very few mistakes and you should know what you expect!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 11, 2013)

peeing in it for more N


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 11, 2013)

Advanced means developing and promoting techniques that many people have trouble understanding at first, because they fly in the face of traditional thinking - yet achieve better results.

Like vertical growing. Compared to horizontal growing, it's advanced. Yet for many years people couldn't get their heads around it . . . And some still can't. But it works.

Advanced does not mean doing something complicated for the sake of doing it when the results are no better than simpler, already proven methods.

Advanced means progress.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey UB <waves> 

Don't mind me some epsom salts every now and then


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 14, 2013)

The advanced thread to me should be the place to go to seek advice about less common growing problems, theory, etc Or talk about specific growing parameters. 

At best it would be a place to avoid all the bad advice from newbs


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 14, 2013)

ROLLING12 said:


> Who wants to read this medium to long paragraph? Synthesized seeds? Laser radiation modifies the "dna"of a seed to enhance its life cycle? Is this what the message posted meant? Am I getting this right? All that jargon in that PDF file meant that eventually scientists are going (or are already able) to keep the characteristic of a strain they want to see on a plant's life cycle, such as keeping a "chromosome" that is specifically responsible for hyper-development of its flowers in terms of size, density, number of red hairs, etc, for example? Entirely new strains would exist based on that notion for acheiving the conception/modification of the "ideal" plant. I imagine a company that allows you to choose every traits that you are looking for in a plant... you buy your totally customizable plant based on your liking... is this right here? I could have a plant that produces not one main cola but ten right off the bat? I could choose the taste, the smell, its height, its colors, its resistance or acceptance to various environmental factors, its 'medicinal properties', etc? Personnally, I'd like to see the potential health risks both short and long term associated with such genetic modifications? Eventually, I'd jump into it if I could, not as a customer but as a developer... but by the time the previous question has been answered, the entry barriers would be high...lol huge market potential, could benefit lots of people in need of medicine from such a plant...


OOOOO good one! thank you! mind fuck!...Well the Devil himself exists in form named Monsanto and is doing all this with their corn, their sugar beets, their soy, their canola, their cotton...shit what else do they have. But it is somehow someway in almost every product in your pantry. I'll prove it. The have to use bacteria and viruses to invade the seed to get their genes to do exactly what they want. We are not supposed to genetically modify anything like that. We don't fuck with DNA...if we do...there will be consequences. Genetically modify genes and our bodies will not like it and be genetically modified. We have so many new neurological issues some unexplained not to mention cancer spikes lately. Allergies, super bugs resistant to medications. And all of America is fat! Why? our bodies don't know how to handle this dna modification shit. Our glands are getting tricked and cannot regulate hormones correctly which is why the whole body fucks up and get fat.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 15, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> OOOOO good one! thank you! mind fuck!...Well the Devil himself exists in form named Monsanto and is doing all this with their corn, their sugar beets, their soy, their canola, their cotton...shit what else do they have. But it is somehow someway in almost every product in your pantry. I'll prove it. The have to use bacteria and viruses to invade the seed to get their genes to do exactly what they want. We are not supposed to genetically modify anything like that. We don't fuck with DNA...if we do...there will be consequences. Genetically modify genes and our bodies will not like it and be genetically modified. We have so many new neurological issues some unexplained not to mention cancer spikes lately. Allergies, super bugs resistant to medications. And all of America is fat! Why? our bodies don't know how to handle this dna modification shit. Our glands are getting tricked and cannot regulate hormones correctly which is why the whole body fucks up and get fat.


Americans are not fat due to GMO, that is crazy. Could you post a peer reviewed study that shows how dangerous GM crops are?
Genetically modified food in no way changes a person's DNA. You are making things up. 

There is very exciting work being done with modifying genetics to help repair damaged brains/spinal cords...


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/19/us-gmcrops-safety-idUSBRE88I0L020120919 We are just beginning to realize the dangers. And it is just as crazy to think our bodies are NOT changed by our environment and what we eat. Do you need a link about what endocrine disruptors do to our bodies?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 15, 2013)

You gave me a link to an article that says the study was shit. 
If I am crazy, show me something that says GMO can alter your DNA.

This is the wrong place for a debate on GMO. You won't be able to find anything anyway.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Americans are not fat due to GMO, that is crazy.


Maybe not from GMO directly, but you could certainly argue that if GMO crops were 100% banned in the US, our overweight problem would dissipate.


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

Trousers is correct, this isn't the place to have a GMO debate  

~cheers


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe not from GMO directly, but you could certainly argue that if GMO crops were 100% banned in the US, our overweight problem would dissipate.


Right, and a spoon made Rosy O'Donnell fat.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe not from GMO directly, but you could certainly argue that if GMO crops were 100% banned in the US, our overweight problem would dissipate.


This is not the place for this argument and especially your bullshit.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 18, 2013)

Trousers said:


> This is not the place for this argument and especially your bullshit.


Whatever dude. Too bad you totally missed the joke. Don't take yourself so seriously.


----------



## automated (Apr 18, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> What Does Advanced Marijuana Cultivation Mean To You ? What are the core subjects/topics to you? What are advanced technics to you ? I just kinda want to get a over all view of what people are thinking ..


To me it means the use of the latest profen techniques in cultivation.

Generally: technology combined with knowledge and skills providing advanced methodology in order to get the best you can out of your weed.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 18, 2013)

[h=2]ad·vanced[/h] [ad-vanst, -vahnst] 

adjective 1. placed ahead or forward: with one foot advanced. 

2. ahead or far or further along in progress, complexity, knowledge, skill, etc.: an advanced class in Spanish; to take a course in advanced mathematics; Our plans are too advanced to make the change now. 

3. pertaining to or embodying ideas, practices, attitudes, etc., taken as being more enlightened or liberal than the standardized, established, or traditional: advanced theories of child care; the more advanced members of the artistic community. 

4. far along in time: the advanced age of most senators. 





i think that about sums it up. it has nothing to do with technology or anything like that. its simply about having the knowledge, experience and skill to combine all aspects of your grow together to get excellent results every time.


----------



## automated (Apr 18, 2013)

2easy said:


> .... it has nothing to do with technology or anything like that......


I would say adding an artificial light, is an advanced application; which is technology  (as with everyother piece of electrical hardware in the grow)


----------



## 2easy (Apr 18, 2013)

i would argue that adding an artificial light is about as basic as it gets and there is nothing advanced about that at all. learning the correct distance to keep your lights to keep your plants comfortable is a little more advanced and something i see most people screwing up on a daily basis. advanced growing is the collaboration of getting all those little details exactly right. any one can add a light, not everyone does it correctly, anyone can jam nutrients down there plants throat, but not everyone can balance them right on the point of no excess. anyone can use every additive under the sun but not everyone has the experience to see which ones are actually making a difference and which ones are actually holding back there quality or wasting there money.

it comes with time and experience.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 18, 2013)

when I think of advanced, I think of breeding. When genetically speaking, and cannabinoid speaking, and developing a plant to throw genes, that's advanced. Everything else, the sunshine and worms can do.


----------



## Beeve (Apr 19, 2013)

Me personally- advanced=simplicity....

Figuring out the necessities of the plant In a minimalist form, and providing them tlc to flourish. 

One thing I see in these forums is the basic need to add-add-add different canna nutes and ferts. 

This plant is simple, So determining exactly what makes it thrive to produce massive yields is what makes this topic do advanced...


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Apr 19, 2013)

Advanced to me means being at the other end of that learning curve. Understanding biology of the plants to make proper decisions and the ability to use modern technologies to your advantage.

Growing for a number of years just following instructions is not ADVANCED, understanding WHY is.


----------



## sohighifly (Apr 19, 2013)

Without listing all of the techniques that everyone knows is outside of the range of basically following a recipe.To me advanced techniques is getting to know how Mother Nature does her things and super imposing yourself between her and your plant to manipulate things already found in nature that just need a gentle nudging to make it happen.


----------



## dolamic (Apr 19, 2013)

*[h=2][/h] 



Originally Posted by 2easy  
.... it has nothing to do with techmology or anything like that......



​
*


automated said:


> I would say adding an artificial light, is an advanced application; which is techmology  (as with everyother piece of electrical hardware in the grow)


booyakasha!


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You gave me a link to an article that says the study was shit.
> If I am crazy, show me something that says GMO can alter your DNA.
> 
> This is the wrong place for a debate on GMO. You won't be able to find anything anyway.


I thought if the population ate food like gmo produced, then evolution would take over and we would no longer get the natural minerals and shit that we need, therfor we would have side effects.


----------



## d3dm4n (May 17, 2013)

I like buds...


----------



## Kite High (Jun 18, 2013)

Advanced Cultivation means get your wallet ready


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Advanced Cultivation means get your wallet ready



If it ain't "weird" or "spaceship" looking it ain't advanced.. haha


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Advanced to me means always questioning, always learning, always evaluating. The true "expert" is a perpetual student, eager, open and willing to learn more.


 well said Newb.....


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

Advanced is experience, insight, innovation, sucess, and motivation to progress toward excellence.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 22, 2013)

To take a living organism to a level it would not achieve by itself.

Yeah, I know, it is a stoners answer 

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 23, 2013)

Using modern methods to maximize production and fundamental principles simple enough so that anyone can do it.


----------

